# What FIXED broadhead has made the best blood trail for you ?



## GGellinck (May 12, 2010)

*F-15*

I have not experienced them yet, but my buddies have stated that nothing compares to the Carbon Express F-15, fixed blade


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

For me slick tricks!!!!!!!! I would post pic but I already posted it and won't let me repost it


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

all you have to do is go to your paint program in your computer and resize or rename the picture and save it and it will allow you to post your picture again. I do it all the time.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Snuffers have worked awesome for me on deer, bears and moose. I plan to try the Phatheads this year. I have heard good things about them.


----------



## bwlacy (Mar 28, 2009)

Well I've killed deer with Thunderheads, Muzzy 4 blades, Tri Locks, and Steelforce heads. Quite honestly it really all boils down to shot placement. I've had great bloodtrails from all the heads listed, and some not so great. I've had deer not even react and watch them fall, and I've had deer run like a scalded cat. Every situation is different.

I can't understand all the posts about how one head gives a better blood trial than another when no two shots on game are exactly the same, very hard to quatify and control the situation. I think that a 4 blade has the potential to give a better trail but can't really prove it.

I will say that big expandables to leave huge blood trail when they are put in the correct spot and work as advertised. I still don't use them but know a few guys that do.

Any sharp, straight shooting, well built head thru the lungs will result in a dead deer and a decent blood trial IMHO.


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Thunderheads have always left the best and shortest bloodtrails for me. I have gotten away from them for the last few seasons while I was trying out several of the latest and greatest new broadheads, but will be going back to the tried and true Thunderheads this year.


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

i have shot deer and seen deer shot with close to a dozen different types of heads, mechanicals and fixed, and the blood trails usualy always depend on the cut diameter of the head. Mechanical or not.


----------



## hoyt bowhunting (Nov 24, 2004)

Muzzy 4 blades but who needs a blood trail when you see the deer drop.


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)

I love 3 blade muzzy. I have personally seen some bad trails with the montecs.


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

Rocky Mountain Ti-100 used to be awesome!!! Back when companies didn't have to feel the need to charge an insane $80 for a 3pk of Titanium b-heads! 

These days, the best bloodtrails that I've seen have come from Slick Tricks and Wac 'Ems. :shade:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

The CX F-15 left the best blood trail I've ever seen. Looked like a cheap B rated horror flick. Next to that, the Magnus Stinger/Buzzcut 4 blade, they are wicked too.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Muzzy 3 blade.


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

mx4 droped a fox at 40 yards


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

100 guys & 100 different heads. Mine are Rocky Mountain 3 Blade Ironheads & rocky Mountains since they came on the market in the 70s. 100+ animals-Whitetail, Mule Deer, Black Bears, Buffalo, Elk, Caribou, Wild Hogs & more. Their just plain excellent.
Shot placement always helps...


----------



## slowhandstl (Oct 27, 2006)

Simmons Landshark 160gr w bleeder blade. Easy to sharpen, very strong, giant wound channel.

New guy in Montana apparently bought the company from Jerry. I've been using Landsharks for at least 10 years. Tried a few mechanicals, but keep going back to Landsharks. 

Gotta broadhead tune!!!!


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

I think shot location has more to do then actual BH cut.I had my best blood trail with a 4blade 90gr muzzy.Only 1in cut.Had one of my worst with a 2in cut mechanical.Both deer died with in 60 yrds but just different hits with the head.I always seem to have really good results with the 90 4blade muzzy so im stickin with'em


----------



## mymathewsblewup (Feb 14, 2010)

for me the original snuffers destroyed every deer i shot with them. ive never seen blood trails like the ones i had with snuffers. incredible


----------



## shooter 21 (Mar 13, 2010)

3 blade muzzy i love them :darkbeer:


----------



## im-ocd (Mar 22, 2007)

What fixed blade made the best blood trail:
-based on how many kills
-compared to what other heads
-equivalent double lung shot placement comparisions


----------



## Hambone80 (Jan 28, 2010)

NAP Hellrazors, Magnus Snuffer SS/Stinger buzzcuts, G5 Strikers/Striker Mags, Slick Tricks, Muzzy Phantom Mx, Steelforce Phatheads, and any others you can think of. They are all awesome! If you don't mind a little broadhead tuning the G5 Striker Magnums have a 1 1/2" cutting diameter and sharp, and I mean real friggin' sharp blades. These will give you the results you want almost every time.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

100gn. Striker.










Thats the entrance wound.
Is that enough blood?


marty


----------



## Hambone80 (Jan 28, 2010)

SWEET! Nothing more beautiful than copius amounts of blood in the snow.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Hambone80 said:


> SWEET! Nothing more beautiful than copius amounts of blood in the snow.


Took that pic 75 miles north of you.

marty


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

meatmissile said:


> *I think shot location has more to do then actual BH cut*.


This.....


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

bwlacy said:


> Well I've killed deer with Thunderheads, Muzzy 4 blades, Tri Locks, and Steelforce heads. Quite honestly it really all boils down to shot placement. I've had great bloodtrails from all the heads listed, and some not so great. I've had deer not even react and watch them fall, and I've had deer run like a scalded cat. Every situation is different.
> 
> I can't understand all the posts about how one head gives a better blood trial than another when no two shots on game are exactly the same, very hard to quatify and control the situation. I think that a 4 blade has the potential to give a better trail but can't really prove it.
> 
> ...


The best and most honest reply i heve seen on here in a while. Internet beer for you:darkbeer:


----------



## pizzle (Jul 28, 2004)

Slick Tricks and G5 Stikers. Muzzy 3 blade were not great for me. I loved the head,but the blood trails were weak. Decent shots. Not sure of the cause. Still a GREAT head for the $$


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

razorback 4 blade, its bad beyond the bone!


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

It is not that one head will leave a better bloodtrail than any other it is more where you hit the animal, whether or not you have an exit hole and whether or not the exit hole is low or high. One of the best blood trails you will ever see is an animal hit dead square in the hams believe it or not.


----------



## $mitty05 (Jul 24, 2008)

crimson talons xt. best blood trail i have ever seen. blood was literally pouring and spraying out both sides of the deer.


----------



## Launch (Jan 12, 2010)

Muzzy, MX3


----------



## henry jay (May 9, 2010)

any sharp blade in the heart and lungs,will make a great bloodtrail.i personally use the 85 grain thunderheads.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

$mitty05 said:


> crimson talons xt. best blood trail i have ever seen. blood was literally pouring and spraying out both sides of the deer.


i know shot placement is a factor but these heads give me consistent stevie wonder blood trails!!!


----------



## Quicksliver (Nov 22, 2006)

Ones that go through the lungs.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

mymathewsblewup said:


> for me the original snuffers destroyed every deer i shot with them. ive never seen blood trails like the ones i had with snuffers. incredible


Same here...Snuffers are GREAT

Thunderheads do well also


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

*best blood trails*

i think the g5 striker mags pour it out very well along with thunderheads do a fine jobs as well


----------



## bwlacy (Mar 28, 2009)

zyxw said:


> It is not that one head will leave a better bloodtrail than any other it is more where you hit the animal, whether or not you have an exit hole and whether or not the exit hole is low or high. One of the best blood trails you will ever see is an animal hit dead square in the hams believe it or not.


I've seen that shot made a couple times, tons of blood. My dad hit one last year thru both hams with a Rage 3 blade on accident. That buck only made it 5 yards and it looked like a gorry horror movie took place. 

I don't know anybody that tries that shot though.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

bowtech2006 said:


> For me slick tricks!!!!!!!! I would post pic but I already posted it and won't let me repost it


pic of slick trick mag.


----------



## duck dogs (Dec 31, 2008)

SS Snuffers


----------



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

Agree with most, anything that is sharp and the boiler room will do the job

A slick trick standard left a 3 ft wide trail straight to the deer....pretty nasty sight


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

4-blade Muzzy.


----------



## flyingdream (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the info guys


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

I loved the Nap Nightmares. They are discontinued, but you can still get them. Now, they call it the Thunderhead Edge, and added serrated blades. Oh well.










This is the head after cleaning it up. Complete passthrough into the dirt.


----------



## reddeerhunter (Feb 3, 2015)

Crimson Talon great blood trail. Dead animals.
Toxic nope. But dead animals.
VPA no blood lost animal. No blood was unbelievable. Full pass. Broke tip. Arrow had blood. Nothing else.
Montecs good blood. Dead animals. Montecs whistle and spook deer. Also an elk ducked one at 50 yds. Yikes.

All animals shot same bow, same tree stand. Same foot in water hole ; )


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Crimson talon


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

A four blade Slick Trick seems to keep the hole open more than a three blade thus more blood on the ground. More cutting surface as well thus more tissue damage. Shot placement is still the number one variable in any broadhead debate but of all the heads I have used thru the years the ST just leave massive trails.


----------



## ChadMoore (Jul 19, 2015)

Buddy and I shot Hartcraft Broadheads last season. 

Punched a nice size hole in them. Both deer only went 20 yards.


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

my best was slicktrick grizztrick , can't say they leave more blood on the ground than any other brand but I've yet to have a deer make it out of my sight before piling up...so no need for a blood trail


----------



## A.J.01 (Dec 16, 2011)

slick trick grizztrick is amazing. 2 and 1/2 inches of fixed blade. I killed two deer with them. Best blood trails I have ever had with a fixed blade. However, a stiff arrow and broadhead tuning is necessary for good broadhead flight.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Broadhead placement is the key, that's why I stick with Muzzy's!


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

Shot placement is where it's at. Here is a 4 blade Magnus.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

*my best bloodtrails*

Original Snuffers...by a longshot...
pictured next to a Slicktrick


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Of course it's all about shot placement...but the Exodus has produced my best blood trail.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

My experience has been that shot placement is far more important than the BH being used.


----------



## Mykey (May 20, 2003)

I've always gotten excellent bloodtrails with Thunderheads.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Beendare said:


> Original Snuffers...by a longshot...
> pictured next to a Slicktrick
> View attachment 2525186


I shot my first deer with an original Magnus Snuffer last year. I had been using mechanicals for several years prior, and before that I used a selection of broadheads ranging from Wasp to Muzzy to Steelforce. But I had a 6-pack of 125 grain Snuffers in my broadhead box for years and I finally decided to try them. 

I dropped the CX Mayhems I was shooting and switched over to XX78 2314's for a total arrow weight just shy of 500 grains. The arrows are fletched with NAP Twisters, which to my surprise gave excellent arrow flight out to 40 yards. In early September 2014 I had a big, fat doe come up behind me, giving me a good broadside shot at 30 yards. I hit her dead in the boiler room and she ran twenty yards smack into a tree, did a 180 and ran ten more yards and dropped ten yards from my stand. This is the tree she ran into:










I am using them again this year. Easy to resharpen and excellent penetration while cutting a lot of tissue for great blood trails. Well, in this case, no need to trail!


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Thunderhead has left the most blood on the ground.


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Snuffers


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

QAD Exodus leaves a blood trail Ray Charles could follow.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I would have to say Exodus. Besides Exodus I would say my old Wensel Woodsman's (very similar to 3 blade Snuffer's) always made excellent trails with my trad bows.


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

exodus has been my best fixed blade


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

bwlacy said:


> Well I've killed deer with Thunderheads, Muzzy 4 blades, Tri Locks, and Steelforce heads. Quite honestly it really all boils down to shot placement. I've had great bloodtrails from all the heads listed, and some not so great. I've had deer not even react and watch them fall, and I've had deer run like a scalded cat. Every situation is different.
> 
> I can't understand all the posts about how one head gives a better blood trial than another when no two shots on game are exactly the same, very hard to quatify and control the situation. I think that a 4 blade has the potential to give a better trail but can't really prove it.
> 
> ...


A very savvy post right here ^^^ I am nearing my 40th year of bowhunting and have only used expandables a couple times with less than stellar results. On the other hand, I have used quite a variety of fixed and COC heads that have worked very well. As bwlacy noted, every situation is a bit different, so a head that gave excellent results with one scenario can also give marginal results in terms of blood trailing in a different scenario. Probably my most gruesome bloodtrails have originated from 3-blade heads such as the Snuffer, Wensel Woodsman or Hellrazor. i have also had good results from the Magnus Stinger, although it is not as consistently heavy of a blood trail as a 3-blade. Going back to archery conventional wisdom.......it is WHERE the BH impacts that is going to make the difference in blood on the ground and recovery, more than the specific head.


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm a huge fan of the muzzy trocars


----------



## ryans127 (Nov 14, 2014)

In my experience, Slick Trick Magnums have left holes in deer that literally compares to that of a 12 ga slug. They are insane!


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

BDHUNTR said:


> I shot my first deer with an original Magnus Snuffer last year. I had been using mechanicals for several years prior, and before that I used a selection of broadheads ranging from Wasp to Muzzy to Steelforce. But I had a 6-pack of 125 grain Snuffers in my broadhead box for years and I finally decided to try them.
> 
> I dropped the CX Mayhems I was shooting and switched over to XX78 2314's for a total arrow weight just shy of 500 grains. The arrows are fletched with NAP Twisters, which to my surprise gave excellent arrow flight out to 40 yards. In early September 2014 I had a big, fat doe come up behind me, giving me a good broadside shot at 30 yards. I hit her dead in the boiler room and she ran twenty yards smack into a tree, did a 180 and ran ten more yards and dropped ten yards from my stand. This is the tree she ran into:
> 
> ...


Whoa! What's the total cutting surface on that thing?


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

all broadheads work just fine shot in the correct vital area. I even shot one once with a flatten out spoon I sharpened and attached it to an arrow just to prove that,but my favorite cut on impact broadhead is still a zwickey eskimo that you have to hand sharpen


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

By far the Simmons Tree Sharks. Big holes and short blood trails. I shoot them with my recurves..never tried with compounds.


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

I had to think about this for a while going back over it in my head of trails followed. Bar none the next blood trail I ever followed was my first buck shot with a Bear Razorhead. The reason it was so great is somehow someway the buck that was shot from the ground took the arrow under the armpit, lunged, and drove the arrow up into the chest cavity almost straight up and down taking out a lung. The hole was underneath the deer and blood simply flowed out. The deer went 400 yards but it was an unreal trail the entire way.


----------



## BradleyP (Dec 7, 2003)

I agree with those that say BH isn't as important as shot placement. Double lung shot up high from the ground can result in a dead deer 100 yards away without any blood on the ground. Double lung shot from a stand gets the same result but with a river of blood to follow. Just gotta make sure the BH is razor sharp. FWIW I use G5 strikers because they are COI with replaceable blades that I don't have to worry about sharpening myself.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Simmons Treeshark or Magnus Buzzcut four blade. I've seen huge blood trails with both. Got me thinking about trying a Treeshark with a compound.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wasp Hammer 125gr


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Treeshark victim.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

MaddSkillz said:


> Whoa! What's the total cutting surface on that thing?


Not 100% sure. I think they are a 1-5/16" cut diameter. I will measure and let you know. It's a lot for sure!


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Snuffers come in a variety of cutting diameters depending on weight and whether it is a screw in or glue on. The standard 125 screw in, now made by Thundervalley, is 1 1/4" while the 150 is 1 5/16". You can get glue ons with as much as 1.5" cutting diameter.


----------



## Dukslayer26 (Sep 8, 2012)

Haven't shot fixed blades for years, but when I did I shot NAP Thunderheads and got some great blood trails from them!!


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

jkm97 said:


> Snuffers come in a variety of cutting diameters depending on weight and whether it is a screw in or glue on. The standard 125 screw in, now made by Thundervalley, is 1 1/4" while the 150 is 1 5/16". You can get glue ons with as much as 1.5" cutting diameter.


Have you tried the Thundervalley Snuffers? I wonder if the quality is the same? I was thinking about Wensel Woodsman broadheads when these Snuffers need replacing, but would try the Thundervalley heads if quality is similar.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

I have...but I've actually never tried the original so I can't speak to quality comparisons. But the Thundervalley was a nice head, although it was a little tougher to get shaving sharp than a three blade like the VPA or Woodsman Elite. Probably a steel difference.


----------



## bull moose (Dec 22, 2010)

My best blood trail was from a QAD Exodus Swept on a bear last year.
The shot I made was insane and I wouldn't have believed it if I didn't see it.

Bear was quartering towards me and I was in a tree 12 yards or so away.
Arrow entered bear high in the vitals and exited the bears groin area ... and then entered the bears upper leg and exited again.

Broadhead is still razor sharp today.

I am sticking with this head this season.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

For the 125 grain Magnus Snuffers, from tip to trailing edge, each blade is 2-1/4" in length, so total cutting surface would be 6-3/4".


----------



## Hun10-freak (Feb 18, 2013)

Muzzy 3 blade!


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

believe it or not...the Atom. but its all about where you hit them and where that drain hole is located.


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

shortest and best blood trail i ever had from a fixed blade was from a good ol muzzy 3 blade. Something is telling me to go back to muzzy this year, maybe the muzzy trocar.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

This is so subjective to shot placement and angle but for me it was a buck i shot with a DRT single bevel. The 1st 20yds was nothing then just a paint brush trail.


----------



## Brother Fuqua (Aug 13, 2008)

I Have had alot of success with the VPA Terminators. Best broadhead on the market IMO!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Muzzy MX4,,,,even better than the awesome bloodtrail....every deer I have shot has dropped within site of the stand....3 P&Y's, 5 others and countless doe...

Joe


----------



## Elite4x4 (Dec 17, 2012)

Been shooting wacems since 2006 and have had great success and easy blood trails typically shoot the three blade but have seen the blood trails from the four blades and they are great


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

I think the shot is the determining factor..but 2 stand out to me.

First was a 41 yd shot on a deer, hard quartering away, arrow went in through the last rib, and came out low between the front legs. It was raining pretty hard, and really thick brush, but it was just spray everywhere for 20 yds to a dead deer...Magnus buzzcut.

The second was a 31 yd shot on a perfectly broadside big black bear. It ran through a swamp and died about 75 yds later. When tracking through the water and muddy slop, the water was solid red, mud was red, skunk cabbage was red. That bear was solid blood from the shoulder to it's back legs...that was a muzzy 3 blade.

The worst was this past fall, elk quartered away, top pin..maybe 25 yds, at the shot, it hopped 2 steps, stood there a couple seconds and tried a third step and ended up on it's back...I think it fell in the blood trail  anarchy 1.5".

I have shot most of my game with standard 3 blade muzzy, have since moved on, but never had a hard track job, many no tracking, either see or hear where they fall.

One would have been tough, it was a 100 gr iron head, I think by Rocky mtn, it was several years ago, a bull elk. It went 134 yds from the shot, but I watched it tip over in a clear cut, but following the trail, there was almost no blood. Would have been tough in the brush..but it worked out.


----------



## brownback (Aug 15, 2006)

jjtrain44 said:


> my best was slicktrick grizztrick , can't say they leave more blood on the ground than any other brand but I've yet to have a deer make it out of my sight before piling up...so no need for a blood trail


Same here but use the magnums. I've never had a deer get out of sight since I started using these heads about 8 years. Still I'll take some of that credit for the placement of the arrow. Sometimes we don't give ourselves enough credit and lean towards equipment for success. I really like the tricks more so for easy tuning!


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Slick trick is my choice of fixed head. Had great luck out of them. Just prefer the rage hypodermic


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

muzzy trocar


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

I've killed deer with razor back 5, muzzy, wasp, thunderheads and a few others. To be real honest, there wasn't much difference in them as far as blood trail was concerned. They all made about the same size hole. Then I got hooked on Grim Reaper 1 3/8" razor tip. Taken over 100 big game with them. See no reason to change.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Crimson talon!


----------

